# Edmunds BEV range testing results.



## MnLakeBum (Mar 17, 2021)

I thought it would be worthwhile discussing Edmunds recent article and rankings of the range of EVs. I've never achieved better than about 85% of rated range with older Model S but I drive faster than most. It's interesting to see independent rankings of EV's from others like C&D and Edmunds.

I have buddy with a Taycan and he is a bit of a lead foot like me and he easily gets 20% or more over the rated range on his Porsche on the highway. He went 310 miles without charging on a recent road trip which supports Edmunds data.

https://www.edmunds.com/car-news/electric-car-range-and-consumption-epa-vs-edmunds.html


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MnLakeBum said:


> I have buddy with a Taycan and he is a bit of a lead foot like me and he easily gets 20% or more over the rated range on his Porsche on the highway. He went 310 miles without charging on a recent road trip which supports Edmunds data.


I bet the two-speed transmission helps the Porsche get better range on the highway. I probably doesn't kick in often during the EPA test cycle, resulting in the lower EPA rating.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MnLakeBum said:


> I've never achieved better than about 85% of rated range with older Model S but I drive faster than most.


Along those lines, I get about 79% of rated range on my Model 3 Performance. 


garsh said:


> An additional useful fact I learned on the last leg of this trip. There was one especially-long leg that I was able to make due to the availability of destination charging at Cornell, and lucky placement of a supercharger at the end of my car's range. *Real-world, 70 mph usable range of my Performance Model 3 with OEM 20" wheels & tires is going to be about 245 miles.* This was in about 80° F weather. I started off with a full 100% charge (last I checked, that now equates to 302 miles showing on my car), and arrived at the supercharger with 5% charge. Interestingly, the car was predicting I would arrive with 5% battery from the very beginning of the trip, all of the way to the end - I was very impressed by that. Remember folks, the 310 mile advertised range applies at about 60 mph - driving faster reduces that range.
> 
> https://abetterrouteplanner.com/?plan_uuid=36290234-5b83-4cb5-bb0b-b906f381839a
> 
> View attachment 28106


----------



## webe3owners (Nov 18, 2018)

With our model 3 AWD we find it easy to achieve or exceed the rated range when driving in the BC interior. Speed limits mostly at 100 kmh and lots of small towns to slow you down.

In areas with faster highways I would say 90 percent of rated is roughly what we get. 

I find it weird that they never tested a model 3 AWD. hmmmm


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

There's already a thread on these Edmonds tests. Their tests don't seem well controlled at all to me. They don't drive the same route, they don't control for temperature, and they do it in variable LA traffic:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...la-fails-in-all-categories.17596/#post-303107


----------



## MnLakeBum (Mar 17, 2021)

Long Ranger said:


> There's already a thread on these Edmonds tests. Their tests don't seem well controlled at all to me. They don't drive the same route, they don't control for temperature, and they do it in variable LA traffic:
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...la-fails-in-all-categories.17596/#post-303107


I saw that after I posted this but couldn't figure out how to delete it. Bottom line is we have a lot of vehicles now with a 250+ mile real world range and with the number of EV models being released in the next 24 months the future looks bright for the consumer. Most of us don't need more than the 300 mile range of the best BEVs very often and most of us have another ICE vehicle for long trips if they need it. Our Range Rover diesel gets 29-30 mpg at 75 mph and has a 22.7 gallon fuel tank for a range of about 650 miles. More than I can sit at age 55 without stopping to stretch.


----------

